# Life's simple pleasures (an ongoing thread)



## Corry

This is something we do on another forum I belong to.  Many of us don't hesitate to post about the stuff that makes us angry or upset...but we don't always post the good things.  

This thread is for everyone to share all of the good things that happen in your day to day life, no matter how big or small.  

My pleasure for today:  I'm listening to Mahler's 6th Symphony right now.  I'd somehow forgotten exactly how amazing this piece is.  

The first time I heard it was this past October, as performed by the Chicago Symphony Orchestra, and I was writing a review on it for my Music Appreciation class.   Our very own ClarinetJWD was the one that suggested I go to that particular concert for my review, and I'm glad I listened!  

I love how music can affect your mood so greatly.


----------



## Corry

Pleasure of the day #2: I'd forgotten about the loud hammer blow at the end of the finale.  Better than a cup of coffee, I tell ya.  (anything to wake me up right now!!!)


----------



## EBphotography

A customer maybe me a pair of pants out of a 10 dollar bill and left it as my tip!


----------



## ScottS

My pleasure today...

Chillin out on TPF



Seriously, I like it here. Its a release


----------



## hawkeye

I got an old fashion hand written letter in the mail from a friend that I hadn't heard from in too long.  In the time of effortless electronic data exchange, going the extra mile really made my day


----------



## spiffybeth

someone called me  "lil cutie dream boat captain"


----------



## jstuedle

I'm sitting here in front of the TV, with a macaw on my left shoulder, and one dog in my lap, the other three around my feet. As I type this on my laptop as it sits on top of the dog, all five are in there little version of heaven, as am I. Life can't get much better, if only Cathy were not working, almost everything I love is at my side. (I love my kids and grandkids, but right now I'm enjoying the tranquility of an oldsters life. Sometimes, I think I've earned it.)


----------



## Emerana

My son stopped saying no to EvERYTHING and is now saying "yeah mommy" in the sweetest voice ever


----------



## ScottS

jstuedle said:


> I'm sitting here in front of the TV, with a macaw on my left shoulder, and one dog in my lap, the other three around my feet. As I type this on my laptop as it sits on top of the dog, all five are in there little version of heaven, as am I. Life can't get much better, if only Cathy were not working, almost everything I love is at my side. (I love my kids and grandkids, but right now I'm enjoying the tranquility of an oldsters life. Sometimes, I think I've earned it.)


 
Im pretty sure that is the definition of peace.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Being able to look up from my desk at work and being able to stare out onto this little piece of the earth (OK, so it's a piece of desert covered in power pylons, but...). 15 months ago I worked in a building where our floor had precisely no windows and that's where I'd been for the previous 7 years.


----------



## Sideburns

cuddling.
Seriously, I don't think there's much better than that.  I'm in need of some lol


----------



## ScottS

Sideburns said:


> cuddling.
> Seriously, I don't think there's much better than that. I'm in need of some lol


 
:thumbup: That's for sure!


That is, you have to have someone to cuddle with, so I'm kinda outta luck right now.... .:thumbdown:


----------



## Sideburns

ScottS said:


> :thumbup: That's for sure!
> 
> 
> That is, you have to have someone to cuddle with, so I'm kinda outta luck right now.... .:thumbdown:



Hey man...my girlfriend and me are on a "break" cause she doesn't love me anymore.  Your situation isn't looking so bad to me right now.


----------



## ScottS

Sideburns said:


> Hey man...my girlfriend and me are on a "break" cause she doesn't love me anymore. Your situation isn't looking so bad to me right now.


 
.... That sucks Uber! Im sorry bro.


----------



## nealjpage

Right now the simplest pleasure would be for me to stop coughing.  Effing colds!


----------



## Jeepnut28

a fresh fluffy towel when I get out of the shower.


----------



## HASHASHIN

spiffybeth said:


> someone called me  "lil cutie dream boat captain"


:thumbup:

i got a big raise!


----------



## doenoe

i just ordered a matte-cutter (i think thats what its called) and just went to the city to pick up some paper and a big briefcase kinda thing i can keep my enlarged pics in (i used to keep them in a role)
Im happy


----------



## Fangman

Heard that the chaemotherapy has worked as well as it can in controlling a friend's inoperable stomach cancer.    She will have to go back for 6 nth check but can resume life again.   Made my day!


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

My baby is feeling better (has had a tough cough going on for a while)

When I arrive from work, he looks at me, runs and thows himself at me shouting BAM! Although he doesn't speak yet, the message is clear "I'm happy to see you, and I trust you" - I hope I can get a similar reaction when he is a teen.


----------



## Corry

So far, everyone I've shown my Honors application essay to has really liked it, including my English teacher from last semester, who has now also become a friend/mentor to me.  I also asked that very same teacher today if he would nominate me and write a letter of recommendation for me for a scholarshiip that I would REEEALLY love to get, and he said he was more than happy to do it.


----------



## domromer

Slipping into freshly laundered sheets just after having a shower!


----------



## jstuedle

Snuffled up by the fireplace, wrapped in a blanket with a fresh cup of hot coco w/marshmallows floating on top.


----------



## monkeykoder

Sideburns said:


> cuddling.
> Seriously, I don't think there's much better than that.  I'm in need of some lol



Actually I'm POSITIVE this is the definition of peace.


----------



## Corry

jstuedle said:


> Snuffled up by the fireplace, wrapped in a blanket with a fresh cup of hot coco w/marshmallows floating on top.



Oooh! I just went next door and got hot cocoa with marshmellow FLUFF on top!


----------



## jstuedle

Fluff! You must be real special!


----------



## Corry

I am.   

Seriously, if you haven't tried hot cocoa with MM fluff, you're missing out!  Try it sometime!  It's SO GOOD!


----------



## jstuedle

But we all knew that!


----------



## Antarctican

A pot of blue hyacinths blooming on my desk


----------



## Fangman

Just now - seeing the first snowdrop out in the garden - a sign all is OK in the world after the darkest days of winter.

Helped to hear that my new granddaughter has had her feeding tube removed.   It was wonderful to hold her for the first time the other day.


----------



## doenoe

got the matte cutter today, so im cutting out squares of 2 by 2 inch to get the hang of it. Also, the ameryllis in my room is in bloom.


----------



## Corry

Long 'talk about nothing and everything' chats with new friends.


----------



## jstuedle

Being woke up by my pup licking my eyebrow's to the other side of my face. And thankfull he doesn't have puppy breath anymore.


----------



## monkeykoder

Interesting chats with people about weird and/or geeky subject matter (aka that one thread).


----------



## nealjpage

Two words:  Voodoo Donuts.


----------



## [JR]

Blowing up things with ridiculous amounts of explosives just for the hell of it.


----------



## Corry

Seeing my little cousin's heart rate lower than it's been in weeks (her normal SLEEPING heart rate has been around 130-140 beats per minute...resting heart rate for a normal person is somewhere in the 70's, I believe)....today, I saw it go as low as 117, and she seemed to be resting very comfortably.  It really eases my mind to see that.


----------



## Sideburns

shooting.  Went out today with my dad and me and the brother together put about 200 rounds of .40 down range...was really relaxing givin my current situation.

Also, meeting new people who intrigue you.  I started getting to know someone I was acquainted with better last night....was really neat...totally awesome person.  Then today I met this really fun girl in my class who seems like a total riot.  Into photography as well... I like knowing people with similar interests.


----------



## spiffybeth

driving to work this morning i was stopped at a light singing and dancing in my car, when the song ended i looked to the car to my left and it was MY DAD!!!!!!!!
he was honking and calling me and i was too busy singing and dancing to even notice. 
i love my dad!!!!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Spending some time this afternoon with a saw in my hand - not doing too much with it, just knocking up a simple stand to put some of my guitars on whilst I photograph them.

That wasn't really the point though. Whilst I'm out here and in what is to all intents and purposes someone else's house, there really isn't an awful lot of scope for DIY. So to get outside with a big lump of wood and a saw and cut it up into little bits is quite therapeutic.


----------



## domromer

Lying down on the couch reading a book and my dog has her head on my chest and I can hear her breathing. Sleeping dogs are so peaceful.


----------



## Antarctican

I just got a summary of the feedback from a class where I lecture each year. My presentation was rated as 'excellent', and one of the best of the 35 that are presented during the course. I'm not trying to pat myself on the back, but I was soooo thrilled to hear the seminar is well received, as I really work hard on it. And so rarely do people ever bother to provide feedback.  It has left me with a smile on my face.


----------



## Tangerini

Well done Anty, you should be proud!


----------



## joyride

Watching the girl sitting next to me (talking to her friend the entire time) in management trip on the curb and fall over in front of everyone as we were leaving.   I smiled knowing Karma came back on her for distractin gme the whole time.

I have a fever, Im allowed to hate people right now!


----------



## Antarctican

Free cleaning of my camera's sensor by Canon.


----------



## Fangman

Corry said:


> Seeing my little cousin's heart rate lower than it's been in weeks (her normal SLEEPING heart rate has been around 130-140 beats per minute...resting heart rate for a normal person is somewhere in the 70's, I believe)....today, I saw it go as low as 117, and she seemed to be resting very comfortably.  It really eases my mind to see that.




Just to be able to share in the hope and love that this posting shows to us all.


----------



## Fangman

Antarctican said:


> Free cleaning of my camera's sensor by Canon.[/quote
> 
> Just to know my camera is enjoying its self by having a little vibrate every time I turn it on or off.
> 
> I don't have to sit on the tumble dryer holding it any more!


----------



## jols

sitting with my son while he reads to me.

my son get ten out of ten in his spelling test.

walking on the beach [rain or shine]

taking pics of anything

ordering something for the camera and waiting for it to come.

watching a good film with crisps and coke

being with my family

seeing my friends

having a lie in

watching the world go by

reading a good book

surfing 

thanks fo this post 

life is good:hail:


----------



## lostprophet

having a day without backache!!!!!!


----------



## JDS

My simple pleasure for the day...   

I'm still on this side of the grass...and I'm still breathing.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Getting a top grade in last year's evaluation from my boss.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Realising that last year's evaluation wasn't personal, they just didn't understand how the system 'really' worked... :er:


----------



## spiffybeth

i finished a good book!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

My second shot into the 7th hole this afternoon...


----------



## JerryPH

Having spent a day at a car show... just me and my D200.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jerryph/sets/72157603793412010/show/

Talk about a great stress releiver!


----------



## Sideburns

Realizing the party that I thought was next week is really tomorrow, and I can just relax with friends and (since I'm single now)...do whatever the heck I want.


----------



## Sideburns

Oh, I got another one.

Getting a haircut.  I always feel better after getting a haircut.


----------



## domromer

A really well made cup of coffee.


----------



## Corry

Getting out of work early.  

Payday.  

Having absolutely NO ONE that you work with that you don't like.  

Having the only person that even slightly irritates you at work NOT DO the things that irritate you for an entire night! Woot!

My queen sized pillow top mattress that is ALL MINE that I get to climb into in about 10 minutes.  

Compliments on my writing ability from my mentor.  

FINDING an amazing mentor so early in my college career.  

Crossing several things off of my to-do list during a VERY busy week.  

Fuzzy slippers.  

Sitting at home, relaxing, listening to Mahler after a very long week.


----------



## spiffybeth

the feelings im feeling right now


----------



## errant_star

I don't there's anything better than just sitting and holding a sleeping baby!


----------



## duncanp

just cycled 53 miles off road, feel great but tired...


----------



## Andrea K

I slept in until 12:30PM today without worrying about all the work I need to do. It was wonderful.


----------



## Peanuts

Coming to the realization that the world will not fall apart if I can't find the force field inside this parallel-plate capacitor (however if any physics nerd would be kind enough to help that would make my day even more pleasurable ) <--- this is not spam


----------



## hawkeye

Andrea K said:


> I slept in until 12:30PM today without worrying about all the work I need to do. It was wonderful.



I slept one off myself today... still recovering.  Thankful its a saturday


----------



## spiffybeth

badass tshirts!


----------



## SpeedTrap

Relaxing while my new Roomba does all the vaccuming


----------



## Corry

Meeting new people.  

Experiencing new things.  

Going to IHOP at midnight tonight with friends.


----------



## RKW3

Saturday night.


----------



## duncanp

having a bad party last night, but realising i have the TPF meetup to look forward to


----------



## Corry

Being entertained all night in Ihop by Nick doing the 'party boy'.  Then the lawnmower.  Then the q-tip.  

My friends rock.


----------



## Corry

A snow day, just when you are getting behind on your homework.


----------



## Alex_B

a nice dram of single malt, or a nice glass of red wine ... best at some open fireplace


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Being warm inside, and hearing the snow and wind hitting the window outside.


----------



## Tangerini

First morning cup of coffee. 

Oh and my fuzzy slippers


----------



## Corry

Still in my pajamas at 11 am, and I actually have TIME to read through my text books and find out what in the hell all of the following terms are: 

Anthropoid
Promisians
platyrhines
catarrhines
cercopithecoids
colobines
cercopithecines
hylobate
pongids
omomyid
adapid
parapithecene
proprithecene
proconsul
afropithicus
kenyapithecus
sivapithecus
gigantopithecus
dryopithecus
oreopithecus (good with milkepithecus)
cenozoic
eocene
oligocene
miocene
pliocene
pleistocene

(that is from ONE DAY'S worth of Anthropology notes...)


----------



## Antarctican

Corry said:


> oreopithecus (good with milkepithecus)


   :lmao:     :lmao:     :lmao:     :lmao:


----------



## spiffybeth

counting down the days until i get to visit my brother.

1 hour lunch breaks.

trying new places to eat.

finding out the book i ordered was shipped today.

knowing a book i lent to a friend is being thoroughly enjoyed.

pretzel nuggets.


----------



## Antarctican

The office closing at 1 pm on a Friday afternoon due to the big snowstorm. (And the fact this snowstorm didn't happen last Friday, when it would have likely led to the cancellation of my flight to London)


----------



## Alex_B

Actually, Anty's flight not being cancelled was also some sort of pleasure


----------



## mstephens

My simple pleasure of the day...


having comfortable shoes to walk in


----------



## ferny

I played with my midget army today.


----------



## Tangerini

^^^ is that a euphemism?


----------



## Corry

New friends!  

AND I got to tour the radio station today and meet some of the DJ's I listen to...cuz...one of my new friends IS one of the DJ's I listen to.  It was pretty cool to put a faces to the voices of QDawg and Sloppy Joe!


----------



## leochang

my simple pleasure for the day was got a train ticket for back home. it is Chinese luna new year(spring festive). and it was so hard to get a train ticket.


----------



## spiffybeth

crepes and jam!


----------



## jstuedle

Putting my tired feet up so they don't hurt.


----------



## Alex_B

having achieved some tidying and cleaning up of my place .. looks nice and shiny now 

ok, i know i am strange to actually consider this a pleasure


----------



## jstuedle

Finished editing another shoot, all caught up and just chill'in. Ahhhhhhhhh...........


----------



## Sideburns

first dates.
Someone buying you your favourite candy for no other reason than being cute.
getting driven around while you're not fit to drive...lol.
Going to Golden Griddle (think denny's) while you're not fit to drive.
Listening to the crappy pop music you liked in the early 90s (ahaha)


----------



## Corry

Drinking a Green River Phosphate for the first time in years.  Mmmmmm!


----------



## Cappahayden

As much as I like to hear critters when I go for a walk in the woods, today I went and when I stopped for a break I heard absolutely nothing.... Alex I'm also with you on the single malt.


----------



## spiffybeth

kiwis

mangoes


----------



## Chris of Arabia

What I was doing about 45 minutes ago...


----------



## jstuedle

> What I was doing about 45 minutes ago...



And rested up already and brag'in about it. Been married a while, huh? 


Being able to turn off the TV and not listen to all the "Super Tuesday" hype.


----------



## hovis

Chris of Arabia said:


> What I was doing about 45 minutes ago...


:scratch: Should we ask???? .............................. 



Me .... just getting a call from my girls..... just for a chat.


----------



## zendianah

My new comfy couch.,.. reading a good book with fuzzy slippers... in warm pjs .. and NO KIDS screaming or fighting.


----------



## zendianah

new episodes of LOST... yeaaaa !!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

jstuedle said:


> And rested up already and brag'in about it. Been married a while, huh?



Didn't say when I started though did I?


----------



## Sideburns

Making "her" laugh.


----------



## jstuedle

Watching one of our Jack Russel's roll over and off the couch in his sleep. Then jump up and look around to see if anyone noticed. That's a built in smile and a half.


----------



## Vanessa

Laying with my hunny, and coming home and putting new bed sheets on my bed.  There is something amazing about laying on new bed sheets.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Last year I had some _trumpet creeper_ (I think) planted in a corner of my garden, plus some shade and shrub.

Last Sunday I installed a feeder next to it (the plants now look strong and ready to bloom)

Yesterday I saw the first hummingbird tasting the syrup. I actually had to make some adjustments to the installation and could hear the little guy humming close to me, impatiently waiting for the refreshments to be served.

I hope he liked my cooking.

I'll snap some shots of him / her later, if they decide to patronize the place.


----------



## nabero

Walking around a used/rare bookstore, archives section of the library  Communing with musty old books.

Coming home to someone who missed me while I was gone (ie: Billie, my kitten)

Getting my Netflix in the mail.

When coffee tastes _justright_.

[And my quickfix against general grumpiness: cuteoverload.com]


----------



## nossie

Internet shopping outside of the Republic of Ireland. I window shopped a 70-200L IS 2.8 for &#8364;2200 I got mine for $1612, at today's rates that's &#8364;1102 ( I know I payed a bit more) but it's so nice as a tincy wincy self employed business man to furk the tax man and all for 50%.

C'mon my NY Adorama Back ordered 1Ds III, you know what you gotta do for me


----------



## Becky

- Just now ... 'Nessun Dorma' on my new Bose system... you just can't beat great sound.


- the drippy puddly rusty staircase which leads to a secret rooftop lunch location near work. Creaaak


----------



## Corry

Hanging out with friends.  

Finding out that a super nice guy might just like me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Freshly baked Otter pie...


----------



## Corry

With a nice penguino wine?


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ In Canada they actually sell a line of wines from Australia called Little Penguin. Certainly makes me smile whenever I see/have it.



(That said, the Fat B@stard line of wines also makes me laugh, and think of Austen Powers)


----------



## Fangman

My Penguins used to melt in the sun!  Had to use a hankie to wipe the sticky mess from around my lips when I finished eating one.   Never did notice the feathers.


----------



## Fangman

Sunny morning today by the river with children feeding swans, ducks and geese and swooping gulls and a 4 gig card in the camera!   
My wife's spending in the clothes shops just didn't seem to matter!


----------



## Corry

I just got a date.   


He liiiiiikes me!


----------



## Peanuts

Finally having an 'a-ha!' moment with a 26 page paper on gibber garble (regardless of the fact it is 1AM and the response paper is due tomorrow)


----------



## jstuedle

Corry said:


> I just got a date.
> 
> 
> He liiiiiikes me!



Congrats Corry, hope all turns out OK. (then these cold night won't seem so, huh )


----------



## spiffybeth

heating pads


----------



## jstuedle

Three dog night. Well four actually, 3 Jack Russel's and a Terrerainian. (Terrier and Pom mix) That will keep anyone warm anywhere. The occasional cold nose up the backside will make you leap for other than joy though.


----------



## Corry

jstuedle said:


> Congrats Corry, hope all turns out OK. (then these cold night won't seem so, huh )



THAAAANKS!   I'm excited.


----------



## Chibamonkey

A simple and sincere "thank you" from a family member of a patient you just tried to save.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Home-made otter and herb sausages...


----------



## Corry

Hertz van Rental said:


> Home-made otter and herb sausages...



Dipped in Penguin syrup?


----------



## jstuedle

Yummy!


----------



## spiffybeth

Hertz van Rental said:


> Home-made otter and herb sausages...



what kind of herb?


----------



## Chibamonkey

The smell of the sage and scrub along the road on a Harley after a summer evening thundershower.

Watching my daughter play fastpitch.

An ice cold red beer after a long day on the lake.

A Shiner Bock and a steak off the grill.

The smell of fresh mown grass while downing a glass of ice tea.

Sitting in the driveway in lawnchairs on a summer evening w/ the neighbors, visiting and watching the all the kids terrorize the neighborhood.

Watching my son play a video game.

Watching my wife's beagle chase my yellow lab around the backyard (the Beagle 500).

The banter of friends after a 50 mile offroad trail ride.

Pulling my kids on wakeboards or tubes.

The sound, feeling, smell of a King Aire spooling up.

A cheeseburger, fries, and ice tea at the marina after a day on the lake.

Take off in any airplane, the bigger the better....however a Cessna 172 does a decent job.

I could go on, just like everyone else....


----------



## Mesoam

Comforter fressshhh out of the dryer, oh man thats the best


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Good point, Mesoam. The smell and feel of freshly laundered, high thread-count sheets. Ahhhh.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Corry said:


> Dipped in Penguin syrup?



Sounds a bit fishy to me.



Herbs? Why, tarragon and coriander.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ Ewww, fishy syrup. Yuck.

Now Canadian Maple Syrup on hot pancakes, or french toast....that's droolworthy.


----------



## Rachelsne

Home made Potato soup

Im eating it mow and its making me feel all warm


----------



## Mesoam

getting a row of green lights!


----------



## Corry

The test I wasn't ready for being POSTPONED TIL WEDNESDAY!!! *phew*


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ How bloody lucky are you??!!


----------



## Corry

Not THAT lucky...I have a 3 page paper I didn't know about due Wednesday.....on top of the 1 page paper about Normative Relativism that's due tomorrow.  That I haven't started.  Yikes.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Corry said:


> Not THAT lucky...I have a 3 page paper I didn't know about due Wednesday.....on top of the 1 page paper about Normative Relativism that's due tomorrow.  That I haven't started.  Yikes.



that sounds fun:lmao:


----------



## Alex_B

Having a nice cup of tea after a day out like today!


----------



## easily_amused

I finally got my kitchen floor swept, scrubbed and moped.

Yes yes, I know.  I'm pathetic, but it is so shiny!!!


----------



## Icon72

SPRING! I NEED SPRING!!

So tired of the snow and ice and cold. I love spring.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Icon72 said:


> SPRING! I NEED SPRING!!



Slinky or compression?


----------



## lostprophet

waking up and realizing that your not a waste of space after all


----------



## spiffybeth

winter storm warnings (for ice!!!)


----------



## Corry

lostprophet said:


> waking up and realizing that your not a waste of space after all



:hug:::hugs: Why would you think that!!??  Of course you aren't a waste of space!!!!!  :hugs::hug::


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Freshly laundered otter skin pyjamas...


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

lostprophet said:


> waking up and realizing that your not a waste of space after all


 
Speaking of wild mood swings. C'mon, you're better than all of us, right? If I were any sensitive at all I'd say something like Corry did.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Knowing my baby is ready to start toilet training. 
And he is exited about it, also.


----------



## dpolston

This is a weird simple pleasure... but I think we (my wife and I) are prepared finally to present our case to get her tech license back. We have a hearing in the morning (after waiting 6 long months) and are fully confident to disprove a wrong done to her at work.

Probably won't share a lot of details with you though... kinda private affair.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Wow, I hope everything works out fine, D.


----------



## Tangerini

Hearing my baby say "Yah you Mama!" (love you )


----------



## dpolston

(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> Wow, I hope everything works out fine, D.



Thanks! If you all have a prayer in you, tomorrow at 11:00 (est) would be a good time to use one!   =o)


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

dpolston said:


> Thanks! If you all have a prayer in you, tomorrow at 11:00 (est) would be a good time to use one! =o)


 
Gotcha!


----------



## That One Guy

my simple pleasure......

having worked outside in the cold all day (I'm a utility worker btw) and now i am in my warm home drinking my 14th pepsi for the day and still having enough energy to lift it


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Sharing a prayer.


----------



## MissMia

First cup of coffee in the morning and a working laptop! Just spent two days in hell with a bad hard drive


----------



## Mesoam

i had forgot how much i like this one...

when you put on a sweater or jacket e/t/c that has your significant others smell

i put on a zip up this am and it had a faint smell of her perfume, got me off to a good start


----------



## Corry

The anticipation of a first date.


----------



## Big Mike

> The anticipation of a first date.


ooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....Cory's got a boy friend....Cory's got a boy friend.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

DATE!  Not a boyfriend!  

Yet. 

We'll see.   

Corry's got a daaate!!! Corry's got a daaaate!


----------



## jstuedle

_*Yeaaaa!!!*_


----------



## Alex_B

So you might leave the club of happy singles soon?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Taking one of my guitars out of its case after months of storage and finding it's still playably in tune...


----------



## CanadianMe

A glass of Ice Wine that you went to the Winery and chose yourself and Good Cuban Cigar and relaxing and listening to Tunes.


----------



## Corry

Alex_B said:


> So you might leave the club of happy singles soon?



Heh, I'll find out soon enough, I hope.


----------



## Mesoam

Having a good night sleep and waking up in that ridiculously comfortable position, not always the same one you just feel warm and don't want to get out of bed (works best on a weekend, haha)


----------



## Antarctican

Being able to 'rely on the kindness of strangers'. When I mentioned to the owner of the shoe repair shop that my car (with just all season radial tires) was stuck on the rutted ice at the side of the road, he donned his coat and came to help push it out, getting another stranger to help him.


----------



## EBphotography

Mesoam said:


> i had forgot how much i like this one...
> 
> when you put on a sweater or jacket e/t/c that has your significant others smell
> 
> i put on a zip up this am and it had a faint smell of her perfume, got me off to a good start



I like this one too.

And driving to her work just to leave a love note underneath her windshield wiper.


----------



## Antithesis

The first scissor-cut in a fresh piece of construction paper (ala stewie). 

But on a serious note, my two favorite things: Clothes straight out of the drier after a shower, or a blanket straight out of the drier when the house is chilly. And, the first sip out of a perfectly poured guiness. Mmm, delicious.


----------



## Corry

My soft pillow, after 4 nights straight of little sleep.....


----------



## jstuedle

Driving for 5 hours straight through, finally getting home after a long trip. Walking into the living room, plopping down on the couch with Cathy, both of us exhausted and being loved and licked all over by our 4 little dogs. Somebody loves ya baby!


----------



## Corry

Waking up to a nice email from a guy that likes me....and finding out that his best friend has been talking me up to him.  

Walking into my counselor's office, and showing him the letter stating that I just recieved my first scholarship (via the honors program)

Seeing my little cousin Nicole looking so much better and like she's not in pain for the first time in months...

Handing in an essay that you worked REALLY hard on, and lost a LOT of sleep over, and feeling confident about the quality of the paper...

...having a teacher that is also a really great mentor and friend...

Knowing that girl's night is only 48 hours away!

I'll stop there, for now....but that only barely touches the surface.


----------



## Corry

Friday night GIRLS NIGHT!


----------



## Corry

Great night at work! 

Awesome, fun co-workers are my simple pleasure today!


----------



## Ajay

Polishing off my pint of Ben & Jerry's Phish Food.....*happy sigh*


----------



## Corry

Ooooh! That sounds good!


----------



## Big Bully

My two little boys coming up to me out of the blue to tell me they love me.


----------



## Big Bully

A warm hug from my tweety (sweetheart for those of you not in my relationship) lol...


----------



## Big Bully

A good hair day!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

A freshly washed gorilla suit.


----------



## Big Bully

A friend to share quality gorilla suit time with.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

And a banana or two


----------



## Big Bully

You know nothing about bananas!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I _invented_ bananananananananananananananananananas.
But I do have trouble spelling them...


----------



## Big Bully

LOL!!! Yeah it is one of those hard words you learn how to spell in the 1st grade.. 
Just like Mississippi!


----------



## Big Bully

Or Tennessee


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Or syzygy.

And yes, I do know what it means.


----------



## Big Bully

Hertz van Rental said:


> Or syzygy.
> 
> And yes, I do know what it means.


 

What banana's or syzygy?


----------



## Corry

Starting to get that doubt about whether a guy is interested in you or not, and then getting that doubt BLASTED into oblivion.  He likes me!


----------



## Big Bully

Corry said:


> Starting to get that doubt about whether a guy is interested in you or not, and then getting that doubt BLASTED into oblivion. He likes me!


 

Ooooh YEA!!!! That is a good one!!! That is always nice to find out! So in essence.. Congrats!


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Talking to people.


----------



## Big Bully

Being absent for awhile, and having people notice when you come back.


----------



## Corry

Two dreams.....one that was just so wild it's funny.....


....and the other was of my little cousin Nicole, and in it, she was 100% recovered, talking to me from the bathroom as she did her hair.  

Her mom told me a couple of weeks ago that she had a dream like that, where she was getting ready for school or something....so, that might be why it was like that.  

That marks the 5th dream I've had in the past 3 months of Nicole either getting better or already better.


----------



## Puscas

Having your best friend cross the ocean to come and visit you..






pascal


----------



## Corry

Puscas said:


> Having your best friend cross the ocean to come and visit you..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal



Awwwww!!!! That is so great!!!!!!


----------



## Ajay

The ten or so minutes of blissful, comfortable sleep after hitting the snooze.


----------



## Corry

Yeah, totally floating tonight.  It's great.


----------



## Corry

SCHOOL!!! I LOVE SCHOOL!


----------



## Big Bully

*Thinks* Spring break, spring break, spring break... Oh I can't wait for spring break!

Click my heels and it should be here right?!


----------



## Corry

I really should just stop posting in here....there just aren't enough ways to say "I'm floating."  

  It's seriously been a while since I've felt THIS GOOD!


----------



## Mesoam

new sheets and new pillows...holy crap my bed feels like new! love it


----------



## Corry

Mom's Tuna Noodle casserole.  (About the only things she makes well)

Yum.  

Oh, and my two volunteers that assist me and my co-facilitator in running Thursday night children's group at the domestic violence shelter at which I work.  

They are a retired couple, and they are SO GREAT with the kids!!! I adore them!!!!  They make Thursday nights (already a good night for me) all that much better!!!!


----------



## Sideburns

Goin to a really good show last night at the pub and staying up way too late.

Gettin the stare from a pretty girl across the room.

Having friends who are actually your friends.


----------



## Big Bully

Knowing that someone loves you enough to stick up for you, even though you both get screwed in the end.


----------



## Corry

Having teachers tell you that you excel far beyond your fellow students in some respects.  

(My writing abilities)


----------



## Ajay

Corry said:


> Having teachers tell you that you excel far beyond your fellow students in some respects.
> 
> (My writing abilities)


 
Go you!  

Baby belly laughs.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Putting on clothes still hot from the drier when it's cold and rainy outside.


----------



## ThomThomsk

Spending the whole afternoon in an area of ancient woodland with my camera, tripod and a roll of Fuji Provia, then coming back to a nice warm house, sitting down with a big cup of tea and writing about it on TPF.


----------



## ThomThomsk

Oh yes, and because it's Saturday, being able to look forward to Cumberland sausages, egg and chips for tea.


----------



## Big Bully

Being able to run around the house naked.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Meh! You can do that at my place anytime you like.


----------



## Antithesis

Whenever your traveling to someplace half way around the world, the little feeling you get right as the plane takes off and you don't know what to expect. It's like having the butterflies from G force and Anticipation having a dance party in your belly.


----------



## Big Bully

The realization that spring is almost here.


----------



## Big Bully

SPRING BREAK!!!


----------



## Antithesis

Big Bully said:


> SPRING BREAK!!!



I leave in 10 days for spring break, I'm headed to Thailand, Cambodia and Malaysia for the better part of a month 

So yes, SPRING BREAK!!! Wooohoo!


----------



## Peanuts

Knowing that your dog is going to appreciate you coming home regardless of how crummy your physics exam went. *insert rant here*


----------



## [JR]

GETTING YOUR DRIVER'S LICENSE 

Oh, and talking to your soulmate all night long.


----------



## Corry

Being continually sleep deprived for weeks on end, and knowing that the reasons for it are so great.  

I lose so much sleep over school, but it's so worth it.  I love the feeling of accomplishment I get after turning in a paper I've worked so hard on....I love the way I feel when I see those high grades on my homework papers.   

And more recently, I've been losing a lot of sleep staying up late talking to a really great guy.   

Who needs sleep.  This is so worth it.  I like the fact that when I finally do go to sleep, I do so with a smile on my face.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Being able to point out to another member that she looks really tired and knowing that she is too far away to whop me :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry

:er:  

I shall find a way, my friend.  I shall find a way.  








....I almost fell asleep in Ethics class.  *yawn*


----------



## Big Bully

Finding out a friend who has been trying for a long time, is pregnant!!!! And my husband and I were one of the first people told!


----------



## Mesoam

The first time I used my sun-roof in months...


----------



## Corry

The realization that girl's night is tommorrow!

And the fact that I am posting this while sitting in my car in the parking lot at school! This is so cool!


----------



## Corry

My simple pleasure: 

(lyrics are very NWS)





I :heart: Sublime.


----------



## Corry

Having someone tell you that they think you're amazing, and that they admire you.


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I think you still look tired *fnurk*


----------



## Tangerini

Being done with midterms (and being pretty sure that I did well)!


----------



## Corry

Hertz van Rental said:


> I think you still look tired *fnurk*



Nah, I had a whole FOUR AND A HALF hours of sleep last night!  

Pick on me all ya want, Hertzy baby.  I'm untouchable up here on this cloud I'm floating on.


----------



## Arch

someone getting hit in the face with a ball...

http://video.msn.com/?mkt=en-gb&vid=720c1e24-a384-4b33-b1f2-4fe297d956ee&playlist=search:q:football:mk:en-gb:sf:Relevance:vs:1:cs:ENGB_Stupid%20Videos&tab=m1204718424995

A cheap laugh i know...


----------



## Hertz van Rental

Corry said:


> Pick on me all ya want, Hertzy baby.  I'm untouchable up here on this cloud I'm floating on.



I know it  :hug::


----------



## Corry

Hertz van Rental said:


> I know it  :hug::


 
  :hugs:


----------



## Alex_B

Having that delicious breakfast in a couple of minutes


----------



## Alex_B

oh and two nights ago: the barkeeper telling you that he will not put all those drinks you had onto your bill


----------



## Corry

My simple pleasure is still the same.....


....he likes me! :heart:


----------



## Alex_B

no one likes me


----------



## Corry

Nutella.


----------



## Antarctican

Going to a musical comedy play I'd never heard of before, and laughing myself silly.


----------



## Antarctican

Blueberries with my pancakes


----------



## Alex_B

Pancakes! good idea! *walks off to the kitchen*


----------



## Fangman

That cup of coffee and first puff of my pipe in the morning - knowing that I have lived to see another day and fooled HIM again!


----------



## Corry

Being able to post from my breakroom at work!


----------



## Big Bully

Knowing that someone is going to get what he deserves, pretty darn quick!


----------



## Corry

*sigh*  :heart::love:


----------



## Hertz van Rental

I think Corry has something different in mind than BB.
Who is this poor SoB that BB is going to... re-educate?
We know what you want to do with yours, Corry love


----------



## Corry

BB?


----------



## Corry

Er, nevermind, I gotcha.


----------



## ~Stella~

black jellybeans


----------



## Corry

Finally finding your insurance card just hours before your court date, where you have to prove that you had insurance when you were pulled over, and had an outdated card in your car.  


The commercials were wrong.  Rolaids doesn't spell relief.  P-E-K-I-N  I-N-S-U-R-A-N-C-E does.


----------



## danir

Listening to Tom waits' 'Romeo is bleeding' at home instead of going to work.


----------



## danir

and now it's 'blue valentines'.


----------



## Corry

Being upset about missing class due to this STUPID COURT DATE, and then waking up to an email saying CLASS WAS CANCELLED!!!!



....wish court was cancelled.  Stupid court.  Hmph.


----------



## Corry

Both tickets DISMISSED! Yessss!!!!


----------



## Antarctican

^^^   Way to go!!


----------



## Ajay

caramel chocolate enchantment chai tea on a chilly afternoon


----------



## Big Bully

Getting your hair done at the beauty salon.


----------



## Ockie

having your mp3 player randomly put on the perfect song for a specific moment


----------



## Antarctican

Now that (most of) North America put its clocks forward this past weekend, it's still light when I go home from work!


----------



## Corry

The fact that I've made a nice comfy home up here on this cloud.   


He thinks I'm amazing.


----------



## Corry

My with Chris is in less than 24 hours!


----------



## Tangerini

Getting 100% on my midterm!! 


(Have fun on your date Corry!)


----------



## Mesoam

going home in the middle of the day and grilling up a steak...then getting back to the office and have people say "do you smell BBQ?" and I say "uhhhhh no"


----------



## Corry

I had an amazing time on my date.  

I can't recall ever having my car door opened for me before.   

I like him.  A lot.


----------



## Big Bully

SPRING BREAK!!!


----------



## Corry

Going to see my best friend over Spring Break.  

Anticipation of a second date after a REALLY great first date. 

Having some of the most awesome people ever in your life.  

The weather slowly getting WARMER!


----------



## Big Mike

> I had an amazing time on my date.
> 
> I can't recall ever having my car door opened for me before.
> 
> I like him. A lot.



Corry's got a boy friend...Corry's got a boy friend...    :flirty:


----------



## Corry

Hey, he's not officially my boyfriend yet!   

Right now, he's still "the really nice guy that I'm seeing."  

Hopefully that will change to 'boyfriend' soon.


----------



## Mesoam

X10000000000000000000000000000

love that one



Ockie said:


> having your mp3 player randomly put on the perfect song for a specific moment


----------



## Corry

Oh yeah, did I mention that the guy I'm dating has been through culinary school?  

Yeah, he has.  

I haven't experienced this simple pleasure yet, but I'm hoping I will in the future.  

So this is a future simple pleasure.


----------



## Big Bully

OOOH Corry send him my way.. I need to learn how to cook.. lol


----------



## Corry

Yeah, I won't be sending him anywhere but my kitchen for the time being.


----------



## Big Bully

OOOH we could share.. I could lend you mine for a bit.. I just need to learn a few more recipe's lol


----------



## jstuedle

Corry said:


> Yeah, I won't be sending him anywhere but my kitchen for the time being.




Just the kitchen Corry? You disappoint me.


----------



## Corry

jstuedle said:


> Just the kitchen Corry? You disappoint me.




Well, this is a family forum, you know! 

That, and he's a perfect gentleman. 

Did I mention that I really like him? Cuz I do.


----------



## Big Bully

Well I am happy that you met a guy that you really like  they are really hard to find, and keep!


----------



## jstuedle

So glad to read you smiling Corry. It's been a while has it not


----------



## Corry

jstuedle said:


> So glad to read you smiling Corry. It's been a while has it not


Yeah it has.     Thanks, John.


----------



## Ajay

Your mom finding your driver's license that you somehow lost at her house the night before you were going to replace it.


----------



## Antarctican

Coming home after a crummy day at work and having the cat I'm catsitting greet me at the door like a long lost friend, and cuddle for the next 2 hours.


----------



## Corry

Knowing I get to see my best friend in two hours!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ockie

listening to this song over and over again:


----------



## Corry

My simple pleasure:  SUSHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So good.


----------



## Cappahayden

Just finished a few drams of Glenlivet 12 year that had no business being so enjoyable....but were.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Looking round from my computer and seeing a drum kit. It's been there for about 3 years, but it still makes me smile :mrgreen:


----------



## Big Bully

Watching a movie on a brand new 50 in plasma tv!


----------



## Corry

ETHIOPIAN FOOOOOOD!!!!

Neither Joe nor I had ever had it, and we made it our Easter dinner tonight, in DC.  Mmmmm!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kundalini

This may have been memtioned, but in case otherwise:

Having an evening shower and having all the parts that need to be shaved clean as a whistle.  The air is still cool and your skin tingles.  You pull the freshly laundered sheets out of the dryer, quickly lay out the linens and jump in between the sheets while they are still warm.

Heaven..........  1000 threadcount helps to this end.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Not going into the office and working from home - got sooo... much work done that way today.


----------



## Mesoam

a full day outsideeee...run then tennis


----------



## doenoe

walking a good part of the day in the butterfly garden of Artis and shooting some pics. I just love that place


----------



## lostprophet

not posted much in this thread have I? hmmmm.....


----------



## Corry

Having an indescribably FANTASTIC week with my best friend, and coming home to plans of a second date with a REALLY great guy on Wednesday.  

Life is GOOD!


----------



## Mesoam

the first trip to the driving range since "fall back"


----------



## Corry

I had thought that the essay I have due tomorrow was 3 pages long (I know, I know, that might not sound long to some, but I agonize over every word, because I love to write, and it has to be just perfect)....but I just looked back at the assignment prompt...and IT'S ONLY 2!!!!  That means I'm already halfway done!  WOOT!


----------



## Corry

:heart: Another great date.   Just an easy, laid back dinner and a movie at my apartment.  

 

I really like him.


----------



## Mesoam

getting an email from a girl you haven't talked to in a year or so and finding out that she went from cute to HOT...i may not be with her now but i was and that sure made my day


----------



## Corry

OMG I have so much to put in this thread.  

But rather than bore you all, I'll just say this: *sigh*


----------



## Corry

Having THE most amazing conversation with THE most amazing guy.


----------



## Tangerini

^^^ Seeing how adorable Corry gets after each date/talk with her new obviously dreamy guy.


----------



## Corry

Tangerini said:


> ^^^ Seeing how adorable Corry gets after each date/talk with her new obviously dreamy guy.




He's certainly dreamy to me. :heart:  No one has ever been as sweet to me as he has. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

Strapping on my custom job startocaster, plugging it into my 150 watt Vetta II and just ripping away on some SRV.........


----------



## Corry

Today, I got to see my little cousin Nicole eat several bites of pureed pears and a few bites of pureed peaches!!!!  Not only that, but I got to be the first to see her SUCCESSFULLY DRINK FROM A STRAW!!!!!  

If she keeps this up she'll be rid of the stomach tube and back to eating bacon cheeseburgers in no time!!!!!


----------



## Corry

Oh, and looking forward to a moonlit stroll here on Friday: (weather permitting)


----------



## Tangerini

Corry said:


> Today, I got to see my little cousin Nicole eat several bites of pureed pears and a few bites of pureed peaches!!!!  Not only that, but I got to be the first to see her SUCCESSFULLY DRINK FROM A STRAW!!!!!
> 
> If she keeps this up she'll be rid of the stomach tube and back to eating bacon cheeseburgers in no time!!!!!



That is fantastic!!!!:cheer:


----------



## Corry

I'm just overwhelmed with happiness.....with the amazing people in my life right now....with the amazing miracles that are going on with Nicole.....I've been on the verge of tears (happy tears!) for days now.  

2 months ago, there was only one way I could imagine ever being even close to this happy.....and that one way would be to see Nicole start to get better.  And it's happening.  It's really happening.   I can't even properly describe how I'm feeling.


----------



## Corry

I'm totally burnt out on LIFE right now, and am having a really hard time focusing on my schoolwork, even though finals are in less than a month, and I have LOADS of big projects that I should be working on.  

I'm stressed, and I need a way to focus on my work....something I can't do if the internet is at my fingertips.  So, I just dusted off my recliner that I've literally only sat on *maybe* 5 times in the 4 or 5 years I've had it (no joke), pulled it over to the open window facing the street (I live on Main Street above a business), set my wooden TV tray next to it to use as a table, and I'm going to sit there, computerless, breathing in the cool night air, and focus on my homework.  

I feel happy that I've just carved myself out a little relaxing spot in which to concentrate.


----------



## Jeff Canes

that sound like a nice place to set and surf the net with your iphone


----------



## Corry

Jeff Canes said:


> that sound like a nice place to set and surf the net with your iphone




Shhh!!! Don't put ideas in my head!  I'm leaving the iPhone on the desk in it's dock!  Leaving the laptop in the bedroom on my night table!  

T minus 5 minutes til homework time!


----------



## Fangman

Getting paid for prints - another £50 for the Hospice!


----------



## Tangerini

Getting our house painted in preparation for a move!


----------



## Corry

I am 25 years old.....


.....and my teacher drew a smiley face on my essay.   


...I think that (and the 100% I got on it) must mean he liked it?


----------



## Antarctican

Getting a full night's sleep. Can't get much 'simpler' a pleasure than that!


----------



## Clutch

*Today is payday and that always pleases me. :mrgreen:

My purest pleasure in life, however, is my family. I have six children (ages 31, 29, 25, 22, 14 & 13) and three grandchildren (13, 7 & 5). They all live within a 30-minute drive for which I am ever thankful.

After that my biggest sheer dumb pleasure is LSU football games. As we say down here, "There's no place like Tiger Stadium on a Saturday night". 
*


----------



## doenoe

While walking in the park, hearing a woodpecker pecking wood. I just love that sound


----------



## Clikon

Coastal Redwood forests


----------



## Corry

The hospital has wifi now!!! I can start bringing my laptop and doing my homework here!!!


----------



## Big Bully

It is 75* today. I was able to go outside and play baseball with the boys and my hubby!


----------



## Corry

My little cousin Nicole is starting to mouth words a little bit!  It's not really communication on her own yet, but it's a step!  When the physical therapist held out two hotwheels cars today,, she asked Nicole "Do you want the yellow one or the green one?" and Nicole grabbed the green one...she then asked 'which color is that one?" and Nicole mouthed 'green'!!!!!

She also consistently chose the right color when I would hold out a couple of rubber jacks in my hand and asked her to pick a specific one up.  


I'm so very proud of her.


----------



## Corry

Though it is supposed to be windy, today is supposed to be sunny and SEVENTY-ONE DEGREES OUT!!!!!!  How AWESOME IS THAT!?


----------



## spiffybeth

money


----------



## Corry

I just talked to my English teacher from last semester who has pretty much become a friend and mentor to me.  He is the first person I asked to write a letter of recommendation for the $2000 scholarship I am applying for (and the one that discovered that I can have more than one faculty member nominate me and write letters...up to three).  He turned in my entire application packet with all three letters of recommendation this morning.  He said that, though he doesn't get to view other students' applications, he feels I have a very good chance, and that my application was very strong.  

I am feeling REALLY good about this!   I can't wait to find out!


----------



## Corry

I'll have to organise today's simple pleasures in a numbered list.  

1) It's GORGEOUS OUTSIDE!!!

2) My English Comp II teacher LOVES what I have so far on my research paper, and told me that I'm needlessly worried about the assignment. 

3) I'm back to the point that, though it's killing my foot, I'm LOVING working out everyday, and look forward to it. I'm feeling great about my body again, and I'm actually noticing a difference in my arm muscles (I've never had good upper body strenght at all, and my flabby arms need toning BIG TIME)

4) I found out that IT IS STILL POSSIBLE FOR ME TO GET AN A IN PHYSICAL FITNESS!!! I had pretty much resigned myself to a B, because I had started so late (you have to make at least 36 visits to the fitness center during the course of the semester...shoulda been an easy A for me) due to Nicole's accident, and then wasn't going as much as I should after that due to my foot hurting so much all the time. Anyway, today I found out that 1) the March of Dimes walk I'm doing Sunday with school counts as two visits, and the end of year physical assessment counts as two visits. I'M IN LIKE FLYNN, BABY!!!! 

What number am I on? Oh yeah....

5) I've been jonesin to play baseball BIG TIME, so I dug out my glove in anticipation. While at it, I found a gift I'd give Erik....a baseball with a picture of us printed on it. I gave it to him for our 2nd anniversiary. It has a plastic case that goes along with it, but it's in peices because the genius decided to throw it against the wall (near me, but not *at* me) in anger one night. Bastard. Anyway...that baseball is now sitting here inside my glove. I'm slamming it out of the park next time I play baseball. It will be very therapeutic.  

6) I also found a picture of my entire children's group, me, my volunteers, and the person who was the children's advocate at the time (LOVED HER!!!). It's from 2005...it includes our former teen advocate, Phil, who was HOT AS HELL and so funny and nice!!! Anyway, the picture makes me smile.  I can't believe how much these kids have grown, either!


----------



## Corry

There are two monks eating twisty (half vanilla, half chocolate) ice cream cones downstairs in front of my apartment.  (I live next door to an ice cream place)


----------



## Corry

I'm going to bed before 4am.


----------



## Ockie

Going to darkrooms on friday morning when everyone else is still sleeping / hungover from going last night...


----------



## Antarctican

The cat I'm babysitting draping himself across my lap and gently purring.


----------



## ferox femina

My 10mo old's breath. Breastfed babies have the nicest breath. Sigh.


----------



## Corry

I just finished my English final....we had to take it online through blackboard during class, so we immediately got our grades. When I finished, 3/4 of the class was already finished, with only about 6 or 7 people left after me....I had to go up and ask Mrs. Robinson a question before I left, and while I was up there, she whispered a congratulations to me, because so far, I was the only one in the class who had an A on the final!!!!!! How sweet is that!? 

It was 100 questions, and I missed 5.  

Now to go study for my biology test for an hour in hopes of not bombing it.


----------



## caspertodd

Taking my 2 year old daughter to the zoo.  No camera, no wife, just me and her having father daughter time.  Did that yesterday.  (FYI - I do like when the wife goes too).


----------



## Big Bully

Knowing that after today I don't have math class for the whole summer!!! WAHOOOO!!!


----------



## Big Bully

And finally having nice weather so I can get some sun.


----------



## Corry

I got word today that I am the recipient of a $2,000 scholarship for the 08-09 school year.  I will also be the guest of honor at a dinner being held by the organization that offers the scholarship.  

I am over the moon.


----------



## Senor Hound

ferox femina said:


> My 10mo old's breath. Breastfed babies have the nicest breath. Sigh.



This has to be the creepiest and yet the coolest, most intriguing statement I've ever heard.  Perhaps I don't get it because I was the youngest child in my family, and have never really been around babies before.  Even having said that, this is truly a statement that only a mother would make.

Right now, its 2 in the morning, and I have food poisoning.  While I was throwing up last time, I look over to see my dog absolutely petrified.  When I was done, she came up to me, jumped into my lap, per her paws on my shoulder and laid her snout on my neck.  I had to hold her and cuddle her like a baby for about 3 minutes cause she was so scared for me.

Especially at our lowest points, knowing someone is there who cares about us feels good.


----------



## nealjpage

A correctly exposed roll of film.


----------



## Antarctican

Freshcut flowers from my garden....delphineums of deep purple and light blue/lilac, and pink peonies that smell divine


----------

